# Helpwith 50 gal dilemia



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok this might be a little long I finally found a 50 gal tank I really like it the guy has rewired the lights it has a canister filter and a stand, heres the problem it has fish and Iam not sure how to move them as they are big fish, they are all about 4 years old the loach alone looks about a foot long though it could be smaller. I dont want to stress them out however if the tanks not sold by next week Big als said they would take them and I wouldnt trust Big Als with these fish. So do I take them and try to rehome them with someone who knows what they are doing or let them go to big Als. The guys leaving the country in two weeks. What would you do. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

If I were you, I'd let BA have them. There's also a monster fish rescue but I think they're in the States.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> If I were you, I'd let BA have them. There's also a monster fish rescue but I think they're in the States.


Do you think Big Als would look after them properly their not to smart here in Barrie.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Wait for a tank that doesn't come with a bioload attached


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pat... try asking at www.loaches.com People are always looking for new big guys.. You might have some better luck  There is a good cluster of Gta peoples there.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Pat... try asking at www.loaches.com People are always looking for new big guys.. You might have some better luck  There is a good cluster of Gta peoples there.


That sounds like a better idea! Didn't know it existed!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok thanks theres also a pleco of some kind have to look it up theres 4 chilids which iam going to keep oh and there is one silver dollar which is propably full size. I will see if I can find homes before I take the tank. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Do you think Big Als would look after them properly their not to smart here in Barrie.


Not too smart is a wild understatement. Barrie store has like Canadian Tire employees. I wouldn't trust them with a pet rock. Or oxygen. Or a ceiling.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have bought the tank the poor guy is so attached to his fish he almost started to cry. We bought some garbage pails with locking lids also we have 5 gal empty water bottles will be moving all 50 gals of water some with the fish and media the rest in the water bottles.Its only 20 mins to my house then Ill set as much of the tank up as I can add the water then the fish hopefully this will help them out. I dont figure Big Als would do this, so I think the fish have a better chance with me,any suggestions are welcome. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well if you've got a one foot clown loach and you plan on putting it in a 50 gallon, in BARRIE water, which is way too hard, and you have far too little experience to care for a clown loach (no offense-- I say this simply because this is a difficult fish with extreme requirements and you dont wanna hurt it so dont try) so I'd say no- try to get it to someone who really knows loaches


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo all these fish have been in hard water for 3 years I will try to rehome the loach and the silver dollar anyway everything was moved to my house today all the fish seem to be fine Iam keeping a close eye on them. Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

but the fish tolerating conditions doesn't really mean its happy or well off. One could argue that people in a concentration camp are fine.

A fish that is as you say a foot long in a fifty gallon tank can't possibly be happy.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> but the fish tolerating conditions doesn't really mean its happy or well off. One could argue that people in a concentration camp are fine.
> 
> A fish that is as you say a foot long in a fifty gallon tank can't possibly be happy.


 I Know that thats why Iam going to try to rehome him dont forget I didnt raise this fish but I wil try and do the right thing at the moment Iam just glad they all lived when they are settled down for a while I will look into getting a new home for him and the silver dollar as I know the silver is a schooling fish . I really do care about them and didnt want them to go to Big Als. Oh and by the way it was no mean feat moving 50 gals of water. Pat


----------

